
Detecting crypto script kiddies - henridf
https://sysdig.com/blog/detecting-cryptojacking/
======
nukeop
This is basically an advertisement for a product Sysdig offers. The name is
mentioned in every other sentence.

~~~
apurvadave
Sysdig inspect (which does the Forensics in these examples) is open source.
[https://github.com/draios/sysdig-inspect](https://github.com/draios/sysdig-
inspect)

You can do the same rule - based activity detection through Falco which is
also open source.
[https://github.com/draios/falco](https://github.com/draios/falco)

Note that both of these open source projects originate from Sysdig as well.

------
cocktailpeanuts
I genuinely thought this would be about the trend of developers with no
security mindset flowing into Ethereum building all kinds of insecure apps, or
those who build very superficial "DApp"s to make some bucks overnight, flip,
and disappear, or those who write just enough code (in most cases copy and
paste an open source contract someone else wrote, just enough to receive
Ether) to run a scam ICO and disappear.

It wasn't.

But I think it's a good term for that use case :)

